# Wolverine business class seats



## white rabbitt (Mar 20, 2012)

*the wolverine has 2 different kinds of business class seats*

*the brown leather softones and the blue ones witch one is nicer*

* and more comfertable*


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Mar 20, 2012)

What is this supposed to mean? Can I help you on anything?


----------



## Ispolkom (Mar 20, 2012)

Does it matter which style of business class car is better? I thought there is only one business-class car per train. Since you buy your ticket ahead of time, it is pretty much luck of the draw, isn't it?

Or am I missing something? I've never been on that train, though I have tickets for it on National Train Day.


----------



## white rabbitt (Mar 20, 2012)

i was asking

in business class is the brown leather soft seats the main one amtrak uses

or do they use the blue ones


----------



## Donctor (Mar 20, 2012)

wabbitt said:


> i was asking
> 
> in business class is the brown leather soft seats the main one amtrak uses
> 
> or do they use the blue ones


the brown leather soft seats is the main one amtrak uses


----------



## Michigan Mom (Mar 20, 2012)

Don't worry about it too much because the BizClass on the Wolverine is sold out so quickly you won't care what the colors were.


----------



## white rabbitt (Mar 20, 2012)

Michigan Mom said:


> Don't worry about it too much because the BizClass on the Wolverine is sold out so quickly you won't care what the colors were.


thank u michigan mom

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SarahZ (Mar 20, 2012)

I love the brown ones. They're so soft and plush. It's like sitting on a leather sofa.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Mar 21, 2012)

For me, the Superliner seats beat both, but if I had to choose, I would choose the 1-2 Amfleet seat. Don't know which is the Horizon equivelent.


----------



## white rabbitt (Mar 21, 2012)

Sorcha said:


> I love the brown ones. They're so soft and plush. It's like sitting on a leather sofa.


yeah i thought the first time i went biz class to chicago that this was heaven

and first class could not be any more plush


----------



## AlanB (Mar 21, 2012)

wabbitt said:


> Sorcha said:
> 
> 
> > I love the brown ones. They're so soft and plush. It's like sitting on a leather sofa.
> ...


That's because those used to be First Class seats orginally. Those seats used to be in the Metroliner First Class cars for years. As the Metroliners were retired, the seats were removed, redone, and then installed as Business Class seating in the Club-Dinette cars. Both Amfleet cars were redone as Club-Dinettes, as well as some Horizon cars.


----------



## Shanghai (Mar 21, 2012)

I think the Missouri River Runner has those seats in Business Class.

The Pennsylvanian used to have a similar arrangement.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 21, 2012)

Shanghai said:


> I think the Missouri River Runner has those seats in Business Class.
> 
> The Pennsylvanian used to have a similar arrangement.


Yes, the MRR and all mid-west/Chicago based trains that offer BC use those seats. The Downeaster also uses them, as does the one Pacific Surfliner that uses single level equipment. Finally all Empire Service trains, as well as the Maple Leaf use them.


----------



## white rabbitt (Mar 21, 2012)

AlanB said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> > I think the Missouri River Runner has those seats in Business Class.
> ...


alan when i returned to royal oak from chicago and i got on the wolverine and i saw the blue seats the wind came out of me i was so disapointed to not have the plush leather seats,lol i do love business class


----------



## MontanaJim (Jan 25, 2013)

Does anyone know which kind of business class seats are usually used on the wolverine that leaves chicago at 12:50 pm? Thanks


----------



## Steve4031 (Jan 26, 2013)

It would be the same 2-1 seating.


----------



## MontanaJim (Jan 30, 2013)

Steve4031 said:


> It would be the same 2-1 seating.


great, thank you. ill be on that train on feb 23. i just got the last business class ticket!


----------



## MontanaJim (Jan 31, 2013)

hopefully it will be the brown seats.


----------

